# **** Due in March 2014 ****



## kittiekat

Hi all,

I know it is still early days yet for those due in March 2014 ...but thought I would start the ball rolling with a due date buddy group :cloud9:

Anyone wanna join me :happydance: ???


----------



## Baby_Dust

Hiya! Got my Bfp earlier on a digi! Blue on the 1st march :happydance: 

How about you :)


----------



## Timtilly

Hello!

I think my dates work out to be March 2nd 
:D 

How exciting! Xx


----------



## kittiekat

Hi Baby dust and Natalie :happydance:

I am due on March 5th for now....will know better after the ultrasound I suppose :thumbup:. Can't wait...its going to be a long 9 months at this rate :blush:


----------



## kittiekat

Have either of you told anyone outside of here yet? I am not sure when to let the 'cat out of the bag' so to speak. Haven't even told DH yet :wacko:

Just want to be sure this is a pregnancy rather than a chemical before I tell him otherwise it will just break his heart again :cry:

Today is af's due date and I thought she was coming earlier...had terrible backache. But touch wood, no bleeding yet etc.

Any symptoms for either of you yet?


----------



## Baby_Dust

Hiya, no real symptoms, just tired but that might be cos I'm really busy at work lol! Feel a bit bloated too! Ahhhhh have you told ur OH yet? :flower:

How are you feeling today ladies :)


----------



## kittiekat

Believe or not ...no I haven't told DH yet :blush: 

I keep waiting for the right time...which never seems to show up. Plus, I really did think things were going in the wrong direction a couple of days ago as my af pains were terrible but I am hoping they were more implantation pains than af. No bleeding so things look good :thumbup:

I keep getting sore BB's every now again and a sicky feeling but apart from that wouldn't have guessed I was pregnant without the test (especially today...it just feels like a normal day lol).

How is everyone keeping?


----------



## crob

Hello! My EDD is March 3 or 5, depending on which site you look at. haha I'm pregnant with my first baby. DH and I have a honeymoon baby! He has one son (8) from a previous marriage that lives with us.

How have you NOT told your DH?! I couldn't wait! We haven't told anyone else since it's still early though.

Trying to come up with a creative way to tell our parents, then g-parents, then extended family.


----------



## Baby_Dust

Hi crob! :wave: this baby is our honeymoon baby too :) what date did you get married? 
Ours was 18th may :)

C'mon kittie tell him :) go wave a clearblue in his face hehehe :) been feeling pretty normal today too! But tired! 

Any thoughts on creative ways to tell parents? Wanted to get Scarlett a big sister tshirt for the weekend when we vist DHs parents but can't find one!


----------



## mj2013

Hi All, I am due in March too! I think the 5th or 6th. There seems to only be a few of us but I am sure the group will grow.

I had my hcg beta levels done because I had a chemical in January and I was scared it would happen again. 12dpo = 110 and then 14dpo = 386. So my numbers seem to be going up for now, FX baby sticks for all of us :dust:

I wasn't going to tell DH either but I couldn't hold it in, so he knows and my mom knows but no one else. I don't plan to tell anyone till 10/12 weeks. Which is going to be hard, but I just want to be sure


----------



## loopylj

Hi I'm due 3rd march xx


----------



## sojourn

I am *supposed* to be due Feb 27, but that puts conception at 6/6 which is 5 days before I ovulated. So I am estimating more in the beginning of March.


----------



## Abby519

Hi Everyone! I am due March 7, 2014 and it's my first! Yay! I'm 32 and married with a 9 year old stepson. 

Happy to be here!


----------



## Annalyn

Hi there
Wow quite a few here already! I am due 2nd March :thumbup:
Annalyn


----------



## Baby_Dust

Hiya annalyn and Abby :) :waves: how are you feeling?


----------



## Abby519

Hi! I am feeling great. The waves of nausea come and go and a little bit of dull cramps. Other than that, I'm doing well! I have a doc appt in the morning for my beta so hopefully I'll know more tomorrow. 

How are you?


----------



## chulie

Hi everyone!!! I almost didn't come in here because I'm not quite sure the difference between the groups and buddies section! lmao..but I'm glad I found you all....I'm just trying to navigate outside the TTC groups! hahahahaa....

I'm due March 14th...hey maybe if I go late I'll have a St. Patrick's day baby!!! hehehe...

This will be #2 for DH and I...we already have a 2 year old....a little girl!!! This is the last baby for us! I had a special way to tell DH if I got pregnant around father's day...but..that didn't happen so when I saw the two lines I literally went to bed where he was sleeping (it was 3 am) and woke him out of a dead sleep and dropped that bomb on him and then cried! hahahaha.......

Hope everyone is feeling well? I actually just ordered a t shirt for my daughter that says "Club Only Child...member since 2011" then it has a big red stamp across it saying "Expires March 2014" hahahahaha...SO excited for it to arrive..this is how I plan to tell my in laws once it gets here.....

Oh and so far I've told my sister and my best friend...and I plan to tell my mom once she's back from her trip...these are the 3 women I would tell everything to....so they definitely know!


----------



## kittiekat

Welcome everyone! :flower:

It great to see even more members joining :happydance:

I still haven't told DH.....but only because we have had so many losses recently that I didn't want to get his hopes up again for it to just all fall apart :nope:

I have an appointment at the doctors on Friday for the official testing so once that has taken place I will tell him. It has been killing me, not telling him but I needed to be sure this baby was hopefully sticking and definitely not a chemical!

Thinking things are looking good so far as I have had no bleeding, cramps only around af time and test lines getting darker :happydance:

PLUS, symptom wise they are all kicking in now :thumbup: Yesterday was awful for afternoon/evening sickness but I love it!!

How is everyone feeling now? Anyone got their first appointments sorted yet?


----------



## sojourn

kittiekat said:


> Welcome everyone! :flower:
> 
> It great to see even more members joining :happydance:
> 
> I still haven't told DH.....but only because we have had so many losses recently that I didn't want to get his hopes up again for it to just all fall apart :nope:
> 
> I have an appointment at the doctors on Friday for the official testing so once that has taken place I will tell him. It has been killing me, not telling him but I needed to be sure this baby was hopefully sticking and definitely not a chemical!
> 
> Thinking things are looking good so far as I have had no bleeding, cramps only around af time and test lines getting darker :happydance:
> 
> PLUS, symptom wise they are all kicking in now :thumbup: Yesterday was awful for afternoon/evening sickness but I love it!!
> 
> How is everyone feeling now? Anyone got their first appointments sorted yet?

I have! I have mine on July 8. I'll only be 6+4, but I'm hoping they'll still be able to see something. We had some early concerns about an ectopic pregnancy due to some extreme cramping. 

I can't believe you're keeping the secret from your husband! I don't have that much will-power. I was so scared at the doctor, plus I was just astounded (I've classically had terrible period pains and it was only my first round of Clomid) that when he was texting to check up on me I blurted it out. I certainly might have kept it to myself in your shoes though. I can understand it. :hugs:

I wanted to tell him in a silly/special way. By getting him a Gator (our local University mascot) Dad shirt and adding "coming 2014" to it. Oh well. Maybe for the next one.


----------



## Abby519

It's so exciting seeing more ladies posting on here! Yay for March babies!!!

I went in yesterday for a beta and progesterone check. My beta went from 209 last Friday to 845 yesterday!!! My progesterone went from 65 last Friday to 53 yesterday which kinda worried me because it went down, but the nurse said that is still really high so there is nothing to be worried about. Whew! I go next Tuesday for another beta check and on the 18th for my first ultrasound to hopefully see the little bug and hear the heartbeat! :happydance:

So I do have a really random (probably tmi) question for y'all. I have had hardly no cramps...just little dull flutters. Last night before bed I went to the restroom and being a total clumsy butt that I am, I scratched my woo-ha with my long nails (totally cutting them today) and so when I wiped, there was blood. It was hard to tell where the blood was coming from but I tried to just put the toilet paper in that one area to make sure that was where the blood was coming from. I am almost 100% positive I wasn't spotting, but I'm not sure what to do, if anything?! I havent seen any blood since. Should I just wait until my Tuesday appointment to see what the bloodwork says???? What would you do?


----------



## loopylj

Hi I've got my booking in appointment on 19th July, il be 8 weeks. X


----------



## kittiekat

Hi Abby, that must have been scary!! I would probably wait until your next blood draw etc.....especially if you don't see any more blood between now and then :thumbup:

I am getting excited about my appointment tomorrow....I know I am pregnant but once the nurse says it I know my hubby will feel better so can tell him then :happydance:

I am trying to think of a really good way of telling him....any ideas anyone? :shrug:


----------



## Abby519

Thanks for the words of encouragement kittiekat! I really feel that it was just the scratch. I had a little bit of brownish discharge when I wiped once yesterday and called the doc. She said that is completely normal in the first 4-6 months so not to worry since I haven't had hardly any cramps. Just the dull ones that keep reminding me that something's in there. My doc also said that since my numbers were so high on Tuesday, she feels that I should have nothing to worry about. I haven't seen anything out of the ordinary since Tuesday night. Whew! I hope that's a good sign too!

Keep us posted about your appointments coming up Loopy and Kittiecat! I'm excited for you ladies!!!

I have to wait until July 18th for my first scan (two weeks from today...). Ugh! Cannot get here soon enough!

Kittiecat...it's always so tough to find a good way to tell him! There are so many cute ideas out there. One of my favorites was when the couple was telling their family members and they all gathered for a family pic and they said "ready, 1, 2, 3...'we're pregnant'" instead of saying cheese! You get to surprise everyone and you can it recording instead of taking a pic so that you can record everyone's reaction... soooo stinkin cute! Try going to YouTube and search it. I found some really cute ideas on there! Good luck and let us know how it goes!!!


----------



## kittiekat

Thanks Abbey! That does sound cute actually.....(runs off to watch YouTube :blush:)


----------



## ajksand

i found out July 3 that i am prego:) so excited!! we have been trying for 8.5 yrs. It took 2 rounds of clomid and then got my bfp. Just told my dh today and he just sat there looking at the stick and said whats this..lol... then realized what it was.. My ovulation tracker app says i am due on March 7. I have some symptoms like sore bb's and bad smells do not agree with me. we have a 9.5 yr old daughter and we r so excited to see her as a big sister.


----------



## Abby519

Welcome Ajksand! I am also due on March 7th! How exciting!? 

Hope everyone had a great 4th!


----------



## lovelymiss

Hi ladies! Just got my BFP today at 11DPO. :)

I am over the moon, but nervous. Have to call Monday to make an appointment! According to a due-date calendar based on my last cycle, I'm due around March 16th. A St Patricks Day baby would be cute. :)

DH is a truck driver (temporary while he finishes his degree for Computer Sciences) so he's on the road a lot. He's gone for another 3 weeks or so. I called him and just blurted it out. I was busting at the seems!! LOL.


----------



## Mommywants4

Hi all! i got my BFP on July 5th & Im SOOOOO excited and NERVOUS!! This is my 6th preg and will be my 4th child just praying everything goes good. I have my Drs appt tonight to some blood work to check levels. i had a chemical that ended early may so i am just so nervous!!!!!! i feel really good this time i am extremely bloated and waves of nausea are starting.. as long as I eat i feel pretty good.. I just cant believe how bloated i am like cant even suck it in! i don't want anyone to know yet until i am 100% certain things are progressing the right way but I don't know with this belly! I should be due around March 12. best wishes to everyone!! Xox


----------



## Abby519

Welcome Lovelymiss and Mommywants4! We are all right around the same time! Hope everyone is doing well! I go tomorrow for my last check up before my first scan next Thursday. I am soooooooo nervous and excited at the same time. 

Hope everyone has a wonderful Monday! :flower:


----------



## Mommywants4

1 hour and 10 mins til i am out of work and on my way to my first drs appt!!!!! So nervous and anxious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just want my blood drawn to check levels!! Ughh these next few days are going to be torture! Im so happy he understands and is willing to get me in early.. I just want levels thats all! i need to know if everything looks good! Such a ball of nerves!


----------



## kittiekat

Welcome and congratulations to all the new mummies that have joined. It's lovely to see this group getting bigger! :cloud9:

Well had my first appointment at the doctors where they confirmed the pregnancy and then asked if I wanted a termination!!!! :growlmad:. I was so freaking mad! Just because this will be our 5th child doesn't mean we don't want them! 

I have got my first midwives appointment today so hopefully this one will be more pleasant :wacko:

I did end up having some spotting the other day....on and off. Anyone else had this yet? I have never spotted, in any of my pregnancies (or miscarriages...I just started full blown bleeding instead) so I am a little worried but not at the same time :wacko:


----------



## kittiekat

Hi again Ladies, 

So most of you know that I am 5 weeks and 6 days so very close to the 6 weeks mark but this morning I put my jeans on and within ten minutes I had to unbutton them! Now I know it is bloating etc. and that this is a subsequent pregnancy not my first but having to consider maternity wear at.....6 weeks! :blush:

I am hoping to keep this little one a secret from colleagues and wider friends and family for a while yet. I am a bigger girl so didn't expect to bloat/show this early......all in good fun though!! 

Maybe I should start digging that maternity wear out of the closet lol! Anyone else starting to feel the bloat? At what point in your last pregnancies did you start to wear maternity/loose fitting clothes? 

Thanks!


----------



## lovelymiss

Kittiekat- Sorry about how rude they were. I don't think it's ever okay to ask someone if they want to terminate. I figure if a woman wanted to, they'd bring it up! Ugh. And sorry about the spotting! No clue. I'm early yet, but haven't had any.

Anyway, just scheduled my first appointment for August 1st. :) My sister in law went to this place, and she absolutely loved them. I'm getting an ultrasound, meeting with the first doctor and having a pap smear. They rotate the 4 women so yo get to know each of them. I like that! Now, these next few weeks need to fly by!


----------



## Abby519

Hey Kittie!

So sorry about your appointment. These appointments to confirm pregnancies are supposed to be fun and exciting! GGRRRRRR! :hugs:

I haven't had any spotting except I had a little brown discharge last Wednesday and I called my docs office and they said it is normal especially since it was brown. But I have heard that spotting is normal. I know this is not your first (like it is mine) and I know all pregnancies can be different so maybe your body is just reacting differently to this one! :flower: I will keep you in my prayers!

I have also had a lot of bloating!!! It's really uncomfortable. I, too, am a big girl so I'm sure others don't see it as much as I do, but it's still annoying. I am 5w 4d today. I just got to my office from my last beta check before my first scan next Thursday. I am nervous about the numbers, but should hear something by lunch or a little after. :happydance:

xoxo
abby


----------



## Abby519

Lovely~how exciting for you! Is this your first child? Sorry if you have already said, I just couldn't remember...my mind is playing tricks on me these days...haha!


----------



## lovelymiss

Abby- yes, my first. :) I am so excited. <3 How are you feeling about your first pregnancy?


----------



## Abby519

I'm excited, too! The MS kicked in yesterday...yuck, but I'm trying to keep it under control and deal with it. 

I had my last level check today and they just called with the results. :happydance:

Last Tuesday, 4w4d: progesterone was 52 and beta was 845
Today, 5w4d: progesterone was 48.8 and beta was 10,373!!!!!!!!!

Totally shocked by the beta number!!!!! I asked if that was normal and she said since I had 2 very matured follicles at the time of my IUI, it could be twins with levels that high. OMG! I'm excited but kinda scared! My husband freaked out...he said that he is of course excited, but that's a lot to pay for! Haha! He said he needed a second to let the shock wear off and he was glad he was in his truck sitting down when I called. Lol!

We will find out officially next Thursday the 18th exactly how many and hopefully a heartbeat or two. :winkwink:


----------



## lovelymiss

Abby- how exciting!! I hear you on the financial stuff, though!


----------



## da1sy

Hi ladies, 

I am completely new here but just wanted to tell SOMEONE other than my partner that I am pregnant. My due date is March 11 - 16 depending on which site! This is my first and very unexpected after a long history of PCOS and not ovulating. 

Hope everyone is well :)

x


----------



## lovelymiss

da1sy- CONGRATS!! Wonderful news. :)

And welcome! I'm pretty new here, too. We're due around the same time. I'm due around March 16th, but I guess we'll see at my first scan in a few weeks!!


----------



## Abby519

Welcome da1sy!


----------



## Baby_Dust

Hey ladies, 
Kitty I'm sooo shocked your dr said that! 
Hope you're all keeping well. :)
I've set up a new march mummy secret groups on Facebook if anyone's interested in keeping in touch that way


----------



## chulie

Hi ladies...
Just catching up...glad everyone is doing well...

I went to my dr yesterday and she confirmed with her own urine test first and then sent me for blood work.....she seemed very "Cautious" and didn't really say...congrats or anything...just.." it appears to be positive" and then said we won't book anything else until my bloods come back...she's like once we see how those are....we'll call and book you a "prenatal 1" appointment...but it almost seemed like she wanted to say ..."if your pregnant" ....I'm trying not to worry too much..I have such a good relationship with my dr...I wanted to ask but just almost didn't want to because I didn't want to ask more...I was afraid i'd cry......I had another test left so I took it this morning and it was super crazy dark...so it made me happy....Waiting for them to call me back....hopefully they call tomorrow......I feel like I'm kinda holding my breath until then......

Katie I cannot believe your dr said that......I am SO sorry!!!!! Wow....people are shocking!!!


----------



## da1sy

Hi all, does anyone else have a heavy dragging feeling in their uterus? It's so weird! Also feeling a bit sick and started carrying some crackers in my bag. I'm only 4 weeks though and I'm wondering if I might be imagining my MS because I know about pregnant :)


----------



## Mommywants4

Im super bloated, and yes that "heavy" feeling UGH!!!!!!! its so ridiculous so early! What baby # is this for you? (Sorry if youve said already) This is # 4 for my so im thinking its cause im "all stretched out" lol


----------



## Abby519

Chulie~ So sorry for you to have such an unsettling feeling about your experience at the doc! That is certainly not the way you should be feeling after getting a BFP! Let us know when you hear for sure from the doc!:flower:

Da1sy and Mommy~I feel the same way and this is my first. My MS didn't start though until this last Monday and I will be 6 weeks tomorrow. And mine isn't just in the morning...last night I was extremely nauseous. :wacko: it was no fun at all!

Hope everyone is having a great Thursday! Take Care! abby


----------



## da1sy

Mommy and Abby - this is my first and completely unexpected. I was diagnosed with PCOS and was told I would need treatment to have children - which I never wanted to do. So never read up on anything, wasn't taking any vitamins (am now!) and feel rather out of my depth. I am due 18th March and that seems like a loooooooong way away.

Reassuring that you both have similar experiences :) Sorry to hear about your MS Abby - I quite like dry crackers for that now... X x


----------



## kittiekat

Hi all,

Chulie....Sorry you didn't get the reassurance you wanted. Sometimes doctors get their fingers burned and that makes them more cautious with other patients. I am sure if she was worried in any way she would have said something to you :hugs:

The heavy feeling comes and goes with me ....oh and the bloating lol. That was terrible today! I am a university lecturer and some of my students graduated today so I went to the ceremony and as lectures we sit on the big stage so we can watch each student pass by and collect their certificates........to cut a long story short I nearly lost my pants walking back off stage!!!! :blush:

I felt so bloated and uncomfortable once we were seated on stage that I sneakily undid my pants buttons :shrug:. However, I forgot :dohh: and stood up to walk off stage and felt my pants sliding down my legs :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Luckily for the audience I managed to grab them and waddle off without anyone (hopefully!!) noticing! :blush:


----------



## Abby519

Da1sy...we're in this together! It does seem like it is forever away, but it will be here sooner than we think! :winkwink:

Kittie...that was the best story I have heard in a long time! It happened to me too yesterday, but not in front of a lot of people. I was at my step-son's baseball practice and went to the car to sit more comfortably, and I decided to unbutton my jeans...well I forgot to button them back when we pulled up at the house. HAHA! The things I am doing that I thought I never would!:dohh:

I just got a confirmation phone call from my doc for my first scan next Thursday. I am super excited! This time next week, I will find out how many and hopefully hear/see a heartbeat(s)!:happydance:


----------



## da1sy

Hahaha! I have been sitting around at work with my jeans undone hoping no one would notice. Luckily I did manage to sneakily button them back up again. 

This evening I succesfully managed a pub night with my friends without them noticing that I wasn't drinking any alcohol. I asked the bartender for a drink that looked boozy without the booze and she really pulled it off :D

Tomorrow I am seeing the nurse at my practice just for a chat, but I don't think they will do a scan until 12 weeks... Quite nerve wrecking because that's 8 weeks away!

Chulie I hear what you're saying. It doesn't even feel real at the moment and some reassurance would be very welcome... Hope you get the results of the test soon. x


----------



## minni2906

Hey ladies! I found out this morning I am pregnant with baby #1. According to lmp I am due March 18th which is GREAT because my favorite holidays is St Pattys! I couldnt be more excited!!!


----------



## da1sy

Congrats Mindy! Looks like we're due around the same time :) x x


----------



## minni2906

Awesome! I'm so excited to share this journey with ladies who are due around the same time!


----------



## Abby519

Welcome and congrats Minni! I'm a little ahead of you, but not by much and these ladies are an awesome group to be a part of!


----------



## lovelymiss

Welcome Minni! I'm just 2 days ahead of you. St Patrick's Day babies would be awesome. :)


----------



## kittiekat

Welcome minni :flower:

Does anyone fancy me doing a list at the front of the group with all our pregnant details on? That way we can keep looking back at it etc......

Details could include:

Due date: 5th March 2014
Baby Number: 5th
Team: yellow (Yellow=finding out gender at scan, green= not finding out, orange= not sure yet)

It could include any other info you think would be useful?? Next scan date or Appointment date etc.

What do you all think? I don't mind either way so don't feel like you have to input your details :blush:


----------



## minni2906

Thanks all! 

Kittiekat- I think that's a great idea!


----------



## lovelymiss

Kittiekat I think that's a great idea!! 

In case you do it, my details: Due March 16th with baby #1, team yellow, first scan is 8/1/13.


----------



## Abby519

I like it too!

My info: due march 7 with baby number one, team yellow, first scan July 18th


----------



## da1sy

Great idea Kittiekat!

Due date: 18th March 2014
Baby Number: 1
Team: orange (not discussed with OH yet)

I don't know when I will have my scan, have to meet for initial appt with midwife first...


----------



## minni2906

My info:
Baby #1
Due March 18th
Team yellow
Not sure when first scan will be. First appointment with my doctor will be July 22nd.


----------



## Mrs A

Due date; 7th march 2014
Baby number 2
Will be finding out flavour/team
Have already had my first scan at 4 weeks 6day, I have my second scan tomorrow.
First midwife appointment 1st August


----------



## mj2013

Due date: March 5 2014
Baby number 2
Team Yellow
Had my first scan at 6 weeks
First Dr appointment is on Tuesday


----------



## Mrs.B.

May I join :) Due between 19th and 26th March.


----------



## Mrs.B.

chulie said:


> Hi ladies...
> Just catching up...glad everyone is doing well...
> 
> I went to my dr yesterday and she confirmed with her own urine test first and then sent me for blood work.....she seemed very "Cautious" and didn't really say...congrats or anything...just.." it appears to be positive" and then said we won't book anything else until my bloods come back...she's like once we see how those are....we'll call and book you a "prenatal 1" appointment...but it almost seemed like she wanted to say ..."if your pregnant" ....I'm trying not to worry too much..I have such a good relationship with my dr...I wanted to ask but just almost didn't want to because I didn't want to ask more...I was afraid i'd cry......I had another test left so I took it this morning and it was super crazy dark...so it made me happy....Waiting for them to call me back....hopefully they call tomorrow......I feel like I'm kinda holding my breath until then......
> 
> Katie I cannot believe your dr said that......I am SO sorry!!!!! Wow....people are shocking!!!

Wow I would like a march monkey sticker too!!!


----------



## BionicMommy

Hi!!!
I am due March 2, 2014 with my second.
I am super excited!!
i have all the symptoms but no nausea!!! I guess i should feel lucky so far but its weird not to be sick........
i have a 6 year old son and when i was prego with him i was nauseus 24/7 for the whole first trimester..never threw up but nauseas all the time.
I go for my first pre-natal check up this friday the 19th. 
I am hoping to find a pregnancy buddie due around the same time!! Its always fun to go through this crazy experience with someone else.
oh and BTW I am 37 and 9 months ago had a total hip replacement!!!! 
hence my name...BIonic Mommy!!! :):happydance:


----------



## Abby519

Welcome to the new ladies! So happy to see more joining!:thumbup:

Everyone seems quiet...how is everyone?

I go tomorrow for my first scan. I will be 6w6d. I am nervous and excited altogether!

Hope everyone is doing well!
Abby


----------



## BionicMommy

I am doing wonderful!!! only a tad bit nauseas....not horrible but bad enough.
I have my first Dr appt this Friday!! Can't wait.
I am 7 1/2 weeks along


----------



## Mrs.B.

I don't have anything yet, little bit of over hungriness but not sickness yet. Super super tired though!

I don't know what dates to go off, 19th is lmp (what the midwife will use, what my ticker shows) but 27th is more accurate I think.


----------



## minni2906

I am on vacation this week so haven't been on to post recently.

Heartburn is driving me nuts!! I can't eat anything!! Super glad to not have any ms yet though. Hoping I gey lucky and skip it altogether! Haha.

First appoinment is Monday and I think I'll begin telling people after that. OH and I got my mom a "baby carriage" charm for her oragami owl necklace to tell her!!! I'm so excited!


----------



## da1sy

Hi all and welcome to our new additions! Hope everyone has been keeping well. 

I have my first midwife appointment on 15th August when I am 10 weeks. That's not the date of the scan apparently... 

Does anyone else feel 'weird' about being pregnant? It was totally unexpected for me because we were told we could not conceive naturally - now I am trying to get used to the idea. In the mean time I have quite strong ms (at various times of the day) so that focuses the mind quite a bit on being pregnant. One day I am really excited and the next totally overwhelmed. 

Anyway, maybe it's just ME that's weird. But if anyone else recognises this it would be really helpful to know...


----------



## Abby519

Da1sy...yes, I am with you on all of that. We were totally trying and had an IUI so a little different from you, but I am having the same feelings. It seems like it is not real to me yet. I will be 7weeks tomorrow so it is relatively early, but today at 3:30 we have our first scan to see the baby so maybe, hopefully, it will sink in a little more. :happydance: I also have MS on and off. And it all started last week right around the 6 weeks mark. And mine is throughout the day. Like today, I have felt great which makes me think something is wrong...I guess I have gotten accustomed to feeling the MS and my back hurting and when I feel well, it's strange to me! But yes, I am with you about the whole weirdness feeling! We'll get through this together! :hugs:


----------



## da1sy

Abby, thanks for your thoughtful words! How did your scan go?? Hope it was all ok and made things a bit more 'real' for you. 

I know what you mean about the MS... It feels totally rough when it kicks in and when it goes away you worry. At work it's a bit of a problem. Sometimes I have to excuse myself during a meeting to go to the toilet so I can quickly scoff down a cracker! My MS started about a week ago and I'm only 5 weeks... hopefully it won't get any worse. 

Thanks again for your support x


----------



## Mrs.B.

Morning. Doesn't feel real yet here at all. I'm super early still so not feeling anything. Felt bit nauseous yesterday after eating too much but that's it really, except for the super tiredness xx


----------



## Abby519

Welcome Mrs. B! 

Da1sy....the scan went GREAT! We have TWINS!!!!!! :cloud9:Identical twins! I am totally in shock and honestly at a loss for words. There were two very strong heartbeats...Baby A was 133, Baby B was 129!!! My husband didn't have color back in his face for about 2 hours! Soooo beyond my beliefs! :happydance:

Happy Friday/ weekend!!!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Congratulations Abby


----------



## da1sy

WOW Abby! Nothing to make things feel more 'real' than the news that you are having twins! ;-) I am so glad that everything is ok and both hearts are beating strongly. Fantastic!

Have an amazing weekend x


----------



## minni2906

Abby, that is great!! What wonderful news!!!

Afm, I am patiently awaiting Mondays appointment but I feel sick as anything with a terrible cold. :( I hope this passes soon.


----------



## aurora32

Hi All

can I join you, due 22nd of March with #7.

Feeling a little bloated and nauseous at times and got a heavy feeling down below with backache and so so tired but all good other than that.

We are on team Yellow just now but hoping for team :pink: but happy either way as long as healthy.


----------



## ourmiracle35

I'm due 3/22/2014! Looking for a bump buddy?!!
Plus, I'm new to this site and have no idea how I should go about it:/:winkwink:


----------



## da1sy

Hello to the new ladies! Sorry it has been a bit quiet here. I can't speak for anyone else but my reason is that I felt incredibly rough! MS is constant and very tiring. All tips welcome :) Hope you are all keeping well x x


----------



## Abby519

I hear ya da1sy! I have learned for myself, that I need to keep a full stomach so that my body doesn't feel like its hungry. Now that doesn't mean I am eating everything in site, lol! But I have a protein shake every morning and try to have fruit or applesauce mid morning. Then eat a good lunch with lots of protein and another snack or protein shake mid afternoon then a good dinner. It has really helped! I know my symptoms are a bit heightened because I'm carrying two, but this meal plan has really helped! And LOTS of water! My doc also prescribed me a nausea med but I haven't tried it yet. Ginger ale helps too or sprite! I will be 9 weeks on Friday. The problem I'm having is being so darn exhausted all the time! Goodness, I feel like I could nap in the mornings and afternoons! Haha! I'll try to get better about posting but I'm kinda like you...when I have a free minute that I'm not working, I'm so tired! Lol

Welcome to the new ladies!!!! We're excited to have you!!! If you have any questions, please don't hesitate to ask ( not that I'm a pro, but it helped having the support in the beginning). 

Also, I am wondering if I should change to the February thread since I'm now due in February since I'm having twins?! I guess I'll make that decision at the 12 week mark...we'll see!!!

Hope everyone is doing well!!!

Xoxo, Abby


----------



## minni2906

I am the same, Abby!! I have to eat small portions all day long so I never get "hungry" cause if u do I feel nauseous and lightheaded and some what dizzy.

I am worrying myself crazy about my progesterone. Doc did bloods yesterday and it was only 7.2! Progesterone supplements for me until the end of first tri!


----------



## Abby519

Minni- I'm also on progesterone supplements (suppositories at night only) until the 12 week mark. I have been on them since after my IUI procedure which was June 16th. I'm taking them only because it is part of the process, but it's a good thing, I think. Lol. After the IUI, I had to go in weekly for bloodwork just to monitor how I was doing. The day I found out I was preggo (June 28th), my progesterone level was 58! Then 4 days later it was 48 which worried me that it was dropping but they assured me it was still way above normal. The last progesterone test I had was on July 19th and it was 43. Mine is so high because I'm having twins and they still want to keep me on the supplements which is okay with me even though I absolutely hate using them. One of my best friends had a constant progesterone level of 6 throughout her pregnancy and her healthy baby boy is 8 months old so I think everyone is sooooo different and that's great your doc has you on supplements! Keeping that baby safe!!!!


----------



## minni2906

I'm on the suppositories also. I feel very weird about using them but I don't want to risk not taking it. She checked mine three times, first it was 7.1, then 10.7, then dropped back to 7.2 so I gave in and started taking them!


----------



## da1sy

I have just discovered that pickled herring sorts out my morning sickness. How weird is that ;)


----------

